# Boxer Staffy Mix in Kingston Ontario



## sashabg81 (7 Sep 2017)

I might be getting posted to CFB Kingston next year and I have a question for anyone living there or in the surrounding townships. I have a Boxer Staffy mix who goes with me wherever I go.  I know there is a pitbull ban in Ontario, so I am banking on her being the Boxer mix part as she looks it more.  I need to make a decision about this posting fairly soon, and have sent letters to the municipal offices about this. I still havn't received anything from them so I figure I'll post it here.
Has anyone been in a similar situation? Any help is greatly appreciated!



Cheers!


----------



## NEM3sis (7 Sep 2017)

Check your PMs


----------



## Lumber (7 Sep 2017)

As a dog lover who thinks that BSL is BS, I'm quite curious if anyone has any salty dips about this subject that don't require a PM.


----------



## NEM3sis (8 Sep 2017)

Ohh I think it's BS too
Just sent him the name and contact info of a Kingston City Councillor that likely could answer his questions and concern quickly.
Wasn't sure whether or not advertising name and contact on this forum would be well received by either site owner or city Councillor so stuck to PM

Cheers


----------



## sashabg81 (8 Sep 2017)

Thank you for the info, I am currently awaiting their answer.  Fingers crossed. 


Cheers!


----------

